# Health Matters



## hakunamatata (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi , I am a new member on this forum and at present living in France although we have always wanted to settle in Greece. We are retired and both have health problems. It is our fault that we never looked into the health system in Greece but as things are not ideal here in France we just wondered what the health situation was in Greece. We have a private insurance here which costs us about 1500 a year and the health service in France covers most of the rest of the cost about 70%. If we moved we would move to Corfu. What is hospitalisation like in Greece? Any information would be gratefully received.


----------



## DelawareDeb (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure if this will help or not. I can't speak specifically regarding Corfu (Kerkyra in Greek) but I am currently experiencing health problems and I have found that my best bet is with the university hospital the next city over from us (Larisa). 

While still not quite up to my standards (I'm an American from the Philadelphia area where we have a number of excellent hospitals including several university hospitals. Yes, I'm spoiled. ;-) ) The doctors at the university hospital have been much better than my local doctors. I have also been hospitalized twice at this hospital, once to give birth (that is a whole other story in itself) and once for extensive testing. They kept the room relatively clean (toilets in the outpatient clinic are a different story) and I think you are much more likely to find doctors who speak English. Nurses are a slightly different story.

Anyway, I hope that helps some. So I would see if you can find out if there is a university hospital in Corfu and then see what you can find out about it. Perhaps even arrange a visit to Corfu that includes a stop by the hospital. Oh, and the university hospital will be cheaper than a private hospital.

Good luck.
DD




hakunamatata said:


> Hi , I am a new member on this forum and at present living in France although we have always wanted to settle in Greece. We are retired and both have health problems. It is our fault that we never looked into the health system in Greece but as things are not ideal here in France we just wondered what the health situation was in Greece. We have a private insurance here which costs us about 1500 a year and the health service in France covers most of the rest of the cost about 70%. If we moved we would move to Corfu. What is hospitalisation like in Greece? Any information would be gratefully received.


----------

